# WHO DO WE GET IF WE CANT GET GREEN "?



## 1960cadillac (May 16, 2005)

I Think We Should Get Felton Could Either Be A Distributer Or Scorer .[ Nice Vertical Leap]


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Im almost 100% sure you guys will take felton.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Rumor has it, Martell Webster could be a possibility at 5th, but im thinking its a smoke screen


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Charlotte should draft Paul over Felton if both are available, IMO. You guys could definately use another scorer, as could most lotto teams..


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

If those two are still available, I think it would be a toss up. Id like for Felton to go against Paul one on one, and then two on two. As far as a better scorer between the two, I think they are probably about even. I wouldn't doubt it if we package our future toronto pick and the 13th to move up


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

felton over paul makes a lot of sense in charlotte if only because felton was a tar heel.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ItalianStallion said:


> felton over paul makes a lot of sense in charlotte if only because felton was a tar heel.



But didn't Pual play college ball in NC? I'm not an ATLAS so I have no idea how far Wake Forest University is from Charlotte...or UNC for that matter.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm almost positive it's about an half hour or hour drive from Chapel Hill to Durham to Salem.. not a big difference.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think the bobcats would take a guy like felton just for ticket sales but I think Deron Williams is the better point guard.


----------



## -TD- (Jan 28, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> But didn't Pual play college ball in NC? I'm not an ATLAS so I have no idea how far Wake Forest University is from Charlotte...or UNC for that matter.


He had lived in Winston-Salem for most of his life I believe. Personally I would choose Paul over Felton. He may be small, but I think he is more talented than Felton. Green I would say is the most talented guy in the draft, and even though the Bobcats have enough time for Green to progress, I think Paul would be better because, he has had them extra few years at Wake.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I wouldn't take Felton over Paul.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Whoever falls out of Deron Williams and Chris Paul.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Rhubarb said:


> Whoever falls out of Deron Williams and Chris Paul.


That would be my guess too. I'd like to see them take Felton though just cus he's a favorite of mine.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Or I say trade down or just trade the pick all in all... U still have another lottery pick.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

If the Charlotte front office really think Marvin Williams is worth the numerous picks they'd have to give up to move up, then they'll do so.

Personally, I'm not totally sold on trading away numerous picks just for the sake of grabbing him. That being said, I don't think Charlotte really need to trade up.

As for Paul, there's not much separating him from Deron or even Felton. The Bobcats would really have to be infatuated with him to trade up for his talents. If not, a nice consolation in Deron or Green is likely to be sitting for them.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I would really be dissapointed if we drafted Felton at 5. IMO, hes just not that great, and I don't understand what everyone's infatuation with him is. He's quick, and he can rack up the assists, but hes wreckless, undersized and has questionable outside shooting. It really sucks that we got dropped to the 5th pick, because we really need someone like Gerald Green or Marvin Williams to come in and hopefully put up some points, and then at 13, we could still draft a very good PG in Jarrett Jack.


----------



## NinerAdvocate (Oct 25, 2003)

Deron Williams or Grainger. None of the ACC players or the HS kid excite me as a fan, nor do the Cats really need any of them.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Paul is worth a look at 5 but Jack is also not that bad at 13. Bobcats just need to take the best players on the board.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Damn, you guys passed up green twice...


I wish the Lakers would have taken him!!!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah I'm not too happy about that...

Not just Green... but Granger as well. I was happy with the Felton pick when Green was still on the board at 13, but then, when we picked May... I just lost it.

Still, now when I think about it, I don't think it was as bad of a pick as alot of ppl are making it out to be. I still think that Granger or Green would be a better pick, seeing as we REALLY need a consistent scoring threat.


----------

